# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Lifestyle coaching

## windkracht11

beste mensen

ik begeleid al enige tijd met succes mensen en bedrijven rondom hun personal branding. De zoektocht voert langs identiteit (wie ben ik wat is mijn passie), imago (hoe percipieren anderen jou) en impact (het vergroten van je offline en online presentatie).

Ik wil mijn aanpak nog integraler maken door de coachees op 4 vlakken te begeleiden: work, life, identity en vitality. Daarvoor ben ik op zoek naar betrouwbare programma's/leveranciers van producten voor een vitaal leven, voedingssupplementen, afvallen en gewichtsbeheersing. Het liefst een totaalprogramma. Wie kan me helpen aan tips en/of ervaringen? Dank!

----------

